# Elderly Couple's Agonizing Goodbye



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2016)

Just read this sad article about a husband and wife who are separated now due to hid severe health issues of lymphoma and dementia.  They are working on trying to get them into a place where they can see each other every day without assistance from others.  More here.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 26, 2016)

We all know of people who have died within a short time of losing their partner. We can only pray this article will bring the support needed to get them back together before it's too late. I did an internship at a nursing home. Even folks who needed assistance with all their needs benefitted so much from being a couple. So sweet, you'd roll a boyfriend or girlfriend to their partners room. Even if they were too disabled to hold hands, just sitting together for the day was enough.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 27, 2016)

Dementia is awful.  When a person loses who they were, its very sad.  Sometimes death is the best choice.  It was for my mom.


----------



## Carla (Aug 27, 2016)

That is sad. That's something no one anticipates. I hope they can soon reunite the couple.


----------

